# Milinkovic Savic: il Milan ci prova. Ci sono anche Juve e Inter.



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.

Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).

*Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*
*

Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, è probabile che Milinkovic Savic finisca all'estero, al Real Madrid.*


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).



Cari Signori la pacchia per voi e finita....il Milan e tornato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).



Mi portassero SMS impazzirei davvero...che colpo signori miei..


----------



## rossonero22 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).



ormai ci ho fatto la bocca, se lo prendono gli altri sarà dura accettarlo e farei di sicuro questa fine:


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).



Ripeto che secondo me è una operazione infattibile, sia per la Juventus, sia per l'Inter che per il Milan. L'unico che potrebbero fare una operazione del genere al momento è il Real Madrid dopo aver venduto Ronaldo. Ho la sensazione però che se si presentano con Savic dopo aver venduto CR7 i tifosi scendono in piazza con i forconi.

Eppure se non fossimo sotto regime del fpf sarebbe una operazione da fare prima di subito. Questo è un giocatore totale, che ti rivolta il centrocampo e da solo ti porta più di 15 punti a mio avviso. Fortissimo in zona goal, fisicamente una belva, tecnicamente delizioso e ha solo 23 anni.

Questo non può mai essere una operazione a perdere. Se lo prendi a 100 milioni, anche dovesse fare male (cosa di cui dubito fortemente), lo rivendi ad un prezzo enorme anche tra due anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).



Mi pare fuori dai nostri parametri quindi non capisco davvero...boh..


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2018)

Chiudessero il mercato con Savic e Bernard firmerei subito.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che secondo me è una operazione infattibile, sia per la Juventus, sia per l'Inter che per il Milan. L'unico che potrebbero fare una operazione del genere al momento è il Real Madrid dopo aver venduto Ronaldo. Ho la sensazione però che se si presentano con Savic dopo aver venduto CR7 i tifosi scendono in piazza con i forconi.
> 
> Eppure se non fossimo sotto regime del fpf sarebbe una operazione da fare prima di subito. Questo è un giocatore totale, che ti rivolta il centrocampo e da solo ti porta più di 15 punti a mio avviso. Fortissimo in zona goal, fisicamente una belva, tecnicamente delizioso e ha solo 23 anni.
> 
> Questo non può mai essere una operazione a perdere. Se lo prendi a 100 milioni, anche dovesse fare male (cosa di cui dubito fortemente), lo rivendi ad un prezzo enorme anche tra due anni.


Se Elliott vuole prende CHIUNQUE


----------



## rossonero22 (6 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare fuori dai nostri parametri quindi non capisco davvero...boh..



secondo me i parametri ci sarebbero. Elliott ha tanti soldi e potrebbe fare di tutto, anche pagare le sanzioni uefa.


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2018)

so che fosse impossibile ma riuscissero a portare a casa sia Savic che Rabiot, avremmo il miglior centrocampo della Serie A ed uno tra i migliori d'europa. Oltre al fatto che quel reparto sarebbe a posto per almeno 5 anni... Kessie Rabiot Savic: Età media 22.6... Tecnica, potenza, fisicità tutte insieme...


----------



## Roger84 (6 Agosto 2018)

Strafelice di sbagliarmi, ma io non ci credo! Non siamo ancora riusciti a vendere un Bertolacci qualunque e non possiamo spendere 120Milioni (al di la dei prestiti e riscatti vari) più almeno 7Milioni all'anno d'ingaggio per il calciatore! A meno che Donnarumma non fosse già venduto quindi faremmo come per Bonucci/Higuain!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se Elliott vuole prende CHIUNQUE



Non vuol dire nulla, i paletti del fpf ci saranno e molto probabilmente saranno di garantire pareggio di bilancio in tre anni, con un anno in cui al massimo puoi fare -30. Con queste premesse non puoi spendere a caso, soprattutto considerata la situazione di bilancio da cui partiamo, il monteingaggi rapportato al fatturato, e l'acquisto di Higuain. Se spendi 120 milioni per SMS poi voglio vedere come rientri del buco, devi vendere tutta la squadra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

rossonero22 ha scritto:


> secondo me i parametri ci sarebbero. Elliott ha tanti soldi e potrebbe fare di tutto, anche pagare le sanzioni uefa.



Discorsi che preferirei evitare..anche per serietà..ci siamo presentati con un nuovo corso che ha parlato di collaborare con l'uefa..mi pare strano poi andiamo contro il fpf...


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, è probabile che Milinkovic Savic finisca all'estero, al Real Madrid.*


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire nulla, i paletti del fpf ci saranno e molto probabilmente saranno di garantire pareggio di bilancio in tre anni, con un anno in cui al massimo puoi fare -30. Con queste premesse non puoi spendere a caso, soprattutto considerata la situazione di bilancio da cui partiamo, il monteingaggi rapportato al fatturato, e l'acquisto di Higuain. Se spendi 120 milioni per SMS poi voglio vedere come rientri del buco, devi vendere tutta la squadra.



E noto che ci sono sistemi per aggirare il fpf,(sponsorizzazioni e altro) come è noto che la Uefa di fronte a determinati soggetti va molto ma molto cauta (probabile va); guarda caso Elliott è uno di questi ; mi pare che Leonardo a differenza dei buffoni che lo hanno preceduto sapra come districarsi
#sonotifosonoragioniere


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discorsi che preferirei evitare..anche per serietà..ci siamo presentati con un nuovo corso che ha parlato di collaborare con l'uefa..mi pare strano poi andiamo contro il fpf...



Infatti non succederà... per me non puoi prendere sia Higuain che Savic con due prestiti con riscatto cosi alti, se vai in CL è fattibile, ma se non ti qualifiche succede un dramma economico sportivo... l'unico motivo perchè accada è che l'uefa ci conceda il VA.


----------



## bmb (6 Agosto 2018)

Vado a ricaricare 350 fischi per abbonarmi al primo blu. Ciao.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> *Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, è probabile che Milinkovic Savic finisca all'estero, al Real Madrid.*



Non ci credo manco se lo vedo.

Se accadesse, giro nudo per il paese, magari, troppo bello sarebbe!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Agosto 2018)

E' difficilissimo, ma non penso sia più impossibile


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ci credo manco se lo vedo.
> 
> Se accadesse, giro nudo per il paese, magari, troppo bello sarebbe!!



Piano con queste promesse... un napoletano sta ancora raccogliendo l'uccello, dopo esserselo tagliato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' difficilissimo, ma non penso sia più impossibile



.


----------



## Davide L (6 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> so che fosse impossibile ma riuscissero a portare a casa sia Savic che Rabiot, avremmo il miglior centrocampo della Serie A ed uno tra i migliori d'europa. Oltre al fatto che quel reparto sarebbe a posto per almeno 5 anni... Kessie Rabiot Savic: Età media 22.6... Tecnica, potenza, fisicità tutte insieme...



Metti una difesa con una media di 22 anni e un attacco di media 23 anni con Higuain unico sopra i 30...ragazzi diventiamo il nuovo Barcellona.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Piano con queste promesse... un napoletani sta qncora raccogliendo l'uccello, dipo essereselo tagliato



AHAHAHHAAHHA vero


----------



## MasterGorgo (6 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vado a ricaricare 350 fischi per abbonarmi al primo blu. Ciao.



corretto.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*


----------



## Tell93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Edit: appena scritto da Admin


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Magari!


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ci credo manco se lo vedo.
> 
> Se accadesse, giro nudo per il paese, magari, troppo bello sarebbe!!



vengo a trovarti sul lago a piedi indossando il tutù ...


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tell93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Io non vorrei dir nulla ma come dice il detto: quando tuona, da qualche parte piove


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Mamma mia...però è strano che le altre testate non riportino nulla...o Leo è davvero abbottonato o si sbagliano. La Gazzetta ad esempio lo accosta all'Indah


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



sul discorso fpf ... non siamo più in mano ai cinesi .. se l'operazione non è fattibile non si fa... se è fattibile, non credo che la facciamo e poi falliamo .


----------



## mark (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Che si mettessero d'accordo, Leonardo o è a Roma o a Parigi, non credo conosca la tecnica della moltiplicazione del corpo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, è probabile che Milinkovic Savic finisca all'estero, al Real Madrid.*



Io dico che la chiusura del mercato italiano oggi rende più fattibile la cessione di savic in italia.
Se il real si presenta con un'offerta a lotito il 25 agosto poi con chi lo rimpiazza tare?
Se non erro dopo la chiusura del nostro calciomercato si può lavorare in uscita ma non in entrata.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Che si mettessero d'accordo, Leonardo o è a Roma o a Parigi, non credo conosca la tecnica della moltiplicazione del corpo.



Io farei Leo a Parigi e Paolo a Roma


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia...però è strano che le altre testate non riportino nulla...o Leo è davvero abbottonato o si sbagliano. La Gazzetta ad esempio lo accosta all'Indah



L'inda non credo lo prenda avendo già preso Naingollan in quel ruolo e Modric in regia..anche perché hanno pure Vecino e Borja valero

Non mi pare un colpo sensato per loro


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Che si mettessero d'accordo, Leonardo o è a Roma o a Parigi, non credo conosca la tecnica della moltiplicazione del corpo.



Ha studiato da Yonghong Li. Lui era a Londra e a New York contemporaneamente 

Comunque la voce di Leo a Parigi è stata lanciata da una testata francese. Sportmediaset ha riportato la news ma ha aggiunto che non trova conferme


----------



## 13Wilt (6 Agosto 2018)

Onestamente riguardo l'Inter ci credo poco, la Juve prima dovrebbe cedere Pjanic in caso, l'unica che mi impensierirebbe sul serio sarebbe il Real. Anche se non so fino a che punto sarebbe disposta a spingersi oltre.

Che poi, non è per essere di parte, ma la nostra realtà per SMS sarebbe la migliore, potrebbe continuare a crescere e consacrarsi definitivamente senza pressioni in parte, in una squadra in costruzione e con un progetto ambizioso, di cui potrebbe diventare il volto.
Al Real non puoi permetterti nulla di tutto ciò, figuriamoci poi se vieni presentato come acquisto per rimpiazzare CR7..... non esisterebbero attese o buoni prospetti, devi subito dimostrare di essere tra i migliori o finisci al patibolo, con una tifoseria che è stata capace di fischiare anche Ronaldo stesso.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## MasterGorgo (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> *Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, invece, è probabile che Milinkovic Savic finisca all'estero, al Real Madrid.*



secondo transfermarkt per questo mercato:
Noi siamo a -18m , gobbi a -164m e perdenti a 0

quindi x la juve é la solita campagna stampa con la lingua ma annaspa
suning sappiamo che non presta più soldi quindi x loro sarebbe fattibile sms con prestito max a 15 + diritto 

Ragionevolmente ci siamo noi (30%) e il Real (70%)


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Se leo ci fa questo regalo....


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Onestamente riguardo l'Inter ci credo poco, la Juve prima dovrebbe cedere Pjanic in caso, l'unica che mi impensierirebbe sul serio sarebbe il Real. Anche se non so fino a che punto sarebbe disposta a spingersi oltre.
> 
> Che poi, non è per essere di parte, ma la nostra realtà per SMS sarebbe la migliore, potrebbe continuare a crescere e consacrarsi definitivamente senza pressioni in parte, in una squadra in costruzione e con un progetto ambizioso, di cui potrebbe diventare il volto.
> Al Real non puoi permetterti nulla di tutto ciò, figuriamoci poi se vieni presentato come acquisto per rimpiazzare CR7..... non esisterebbero attese o buoni prospetti, devi subito dimostrare di essere tra i migliori o finisci al patibolo, con una tifoseria che è stata capace di fischiare anche Ronaldo stesso.



In più, come detto da altri, se Pérez si presenta con SMS rischia di brutto...la sono abituati a CAMPIONI AFFERMATI no a 'profili' ragion per cui lo PRENDIAMO NOI


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Onestamente riguardo l'Inter ci credo poco, la Juve prima dovrebbe cedere Pjanic in caso, l'unica che mi impensierirebbe sul serio sarebbe il Real. Anche se non so fino a che punto sarebbe disposta a spingersi oltre.
> 
> Che poi, non è per essere di parte, ma la nostra realtà per SMS sarebbe la migliore, potrebbe continuare a crescere e consacrarsi definitivamente senza pressioni in parte, in una squadra in costruzione e con un progetto ambizioso, di cui potrebbe diventare il volto.
> Al Real non puoi permetterti nulla di tutto ciò, figuriamoci poi se vieni presentato come acquisto per rimpiazzare CR7..... non esisterebbero attese o buoni prospetti, devi subito dimostrare di essere tra i migliori o finisci al patibolo, con una tifoseria che è stata capace di fischiare anche Ronaldo stesso.



Si ne parlano molto amche all'estero,dpve parlano di una sfida Milan-Real-United. Juve e Inter non sono menzionate. Andate su google e cercate Milinkovic Savic Milan, andate su notizie e cercate da strumenti di ricerca ultima ora. Dopo alcune Italiane un sacco di news straniere su questo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> so che fosse impossibile ma riuscissero a portare a casa sia Savic che Rabiot, avremmo il miglior centrocampo della Serie A ed uno tra i migliori d'europa. Oltre al fatto che quel reparto sarebbe a posto per almeno 5 anni... Kessie Rabiot Savic: Età media 22.6... Tecnica, potenza, fisicità tutte insieme...



E poi ti svegli tutto sudato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



la stampa è l'unica che continua con questa linea aggressiva sulla trattativa, mentre gli altri ci vanno più con i piedi di piombo. O la Stampa ha fonti che gli altri non hanno (e mi pare difficile), oppure sono invenzioni. Soprattutto sky dovrebbe saperne di più, ma pare che per loro non ci sia nulla.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Ma un'offerta simile, a patto che sia vera, è irrinunciabile? A me pare di no


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> la stampa è l'unica che continua con questa linea aggressiva sulla trattativa, mentre gli altri ci vanno più con i piedi di piombo. O la Stampa ha fonti che gli altri non hanno (e mi pare difficile), oppure sono invenzioni. Soprattutto sky dovrebbe saperne di più, ma pare che per loro non ci sia nulla.



forse Leonardo ha tagliato fuori Sky?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma un'offerta simile, a patto che sia vera, è irrinunciabile? A me pare di no



Sono 120 milioni di euro. Cioè...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Piano con queste promesse... un napoletano sta ancora raccogliendo l'uccello, dopo esserselo tagliato



La mia sarebbe una passeggiata a confronto ahahahah


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> vengo a trovarti sul lago a piedi indossando il tutù ...



Si puo' fare! di dove sei esattamente?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> .



Be, oltre alla stampa ne hanno parlato mediaset, corriere della sera e corriere dello sport, oltre che cittaceleste


----------



## cris (6 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> vengo a trovarti sul lago a piedi indossando il tutù ...



Questa non me la devo perdere 


Cmnq, tornando on topic, non ci credo molto. Non sembrano esserci le condizioni per rimanere nei paletti del fpf.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono 120 milioni di euro. Cioè...



L'acquisto più costoso mai fatto in Serie A... E sarebbe Savic... Bah


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Agosto 2018)

All'inizio ero anche io scettico (o forse, dopo anni di mazzate, sarebbe corretto dire ragionere/prudente) circa la fattibilità dell'acquisto. Ma in questi giorni ci sono troppe voci e qualcosa di vero deve pur esserci. Come detto da Leo in conferenza (più o meno velatamente) il problema del milan non è rappresentato dagli ammortamenti per i cartellini ma dal monte ingaggi. SMS ha ancora un ingaggio "umano" di 1.5M€. Anche triplicandoglielo a 4.5/5M, credo possa essere sostenibile per noi (per capirci senza Montolivo/Abate e Kalinic ci siamo) 

Tra l'altro, con SMS i 40 mln investiti ora ti tornano indietro sicuramente. Con lui la champions è qualcosa di più di una suggestione.

E poi Paolo deve presentarsi con un grande colpo....


----------



## 13Wilt (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ne parlano molto amche all'estero,dpve parlano di una sfida Milan-Real-United. Juve e Inter non sono menzionate. Andate su google e cercate Milinkovic Savic Milan, andate su notizie e cercate da strumenti di ricerca ultima ora. Dopo alcune Italiane un sacco di news straniere su questo



Ahimè, è quello che faccio da una settimana a questa parte, e ti do ragione! Aggiornamenti continui, Google, Twitter, telefono bollente... da una parte non vedo l'ora che tutto finisca, dall'altra, il solo fatto di poter sognare certi nomi dopo 8 anni d'inferno (e soprattutto dopo l'enorme legnata con cui avevamo iniziato l'estate) mi farebbe andare avanti così per non so quanto! Il bello e il brutto del mercato allo stesso tempo


----------



## kipstar (6 Agosto 2018)

Se non fosse per il fpf ci crederei al 100%. Il fatto che ci provino gobbi e nati dopo un po' mi incuriosisce....


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Eppure se non fossimo sotto regime del fpf sarebbe una operazione da fare prima di subito. Questo è un giocatore totale, che ti rivolta il centrocampo e da solo ti porta più di 15 punti a mio avviso. Fortissimo in zona goal, fisicamente una belva, tecnicamente delizioso e ha solo 23 anni.


Eppure, da quando c'è lui, la Lazio è arrivata una volta ottava e due volte quinta. 
E la Lazio, escluso Savic, ha comunque un pacchetto di centrocampisti superiore al nostro.
,


----------



## atomiko (6 Agosto 2018)

Premesso che se non ci fosse il fair play finanziario secondo me questi avrebbero speso una vagonata di soldi...basta vedere quanto hanno già investito nella dirigenza....ma il FF c'è ed anche ammettendo che usino la stessa formula del Pipita significherebbe che il prossimo anno a bilancio ci sarebbero questi 80 per SMS ed altri 30/35 di Higuain e non vedo come riuscirebbero a gestirli....vedremo!!


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Continuo a non crederci,non mi voglio illudere.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2018)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> All'inizio ero anche io scettico (o forse, dopo anni di mazzate, sarebbe corretto dire ragionere/prudente) circa la fattibilità dell'acquisto. Ma in questi giorni ci sono troppe voci e qualcosa di vero deve pur esserci. Come detto da Leo in conferenza (più o meno velatamente) il problema del milan non è rappresentato dagli ammortamenti per i cartellini ma dal monte ingaggi. SMS ha ancora un ingaggio "umano" di 1.5M€. Anche triplicandoglielo a 4.5/5M, credo possa essere sostenibile per noi (per capirci senza Montolivo/Abate e Kalinic ci siamo)
> 
> Tra l'altro, con SMS i 40 mln investiti ora ti tornano indietro sicuramente. Con lui la champions è qualcosa di più di una suggestione.
> 
> E poi Paolo deve presentarsi con un grande colpo....


Ipotizziamo.
Prestito a 40. Fa una stagione penosa. Cosa fai? Ne spendi altri 80 per un giocatore che magari ha beccato una stagione della vita? Ti rassegni ad aver buttato 40 milioni e lo rimandi indietro?
A mio parere sarebbe un'operazione senza senso e mi stupirei molto se Leonardo la facesse. Nel calcio basta poco per passare dall'essere Modigliani a una scultura in legno di Garpez.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ipotizziamo.
> Prestito a 40. Fa una stagione penosa. Cosa fai? Ne spendi altri 80 per un giocatore che magari ha beccato una stagione della vita? Ti rassegni ad aver buttato 40 milioni e lo rimandi indietro?
> A mio parere sarebbe un'operazione senza senso e mi stupirei molto se Leonardo la facesse.



L'acquisto sarebbe definitivo, il prestito è per aggirare il FPF.


----------



## koti (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Sinceramente fra Rabiot a 30 milioni e Savic a 120 scelgo tutta la vita il primo. Spendere tutti quei soldi per un giocatore mai visto ad alti livelli (in una grande squadra, o in Champions) è una follia di cui potremmo pentirci amaramente.


----------



## diavolo (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Facci questa magia Leo!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eppure, da quando c'è lui, la Lazio è arrivata una volta ottava e due volte quinta.
> E la Lazio, escluso Savic, ha comunque un pacchetto di centrocampisti superiore al nostro.
> ,



giocatore che da solo ha portato 12 goal e 4 assist solo in campionato, in EL in 8 gare 2 goal e 3 assist giocando da centrocampista. A parte i numeri per caratteristiche tecniche è quello che ci manca. Fisico, esplosività e inserimento ossessivo senza palla. 

Se un giocatore che fa 12 goal e 4 assist in 35 gare da centrocampista non fa la differenza non so chi la faccia.

Il calcio è un gioco di squadra e si gioca in 11, se la Lazio fa 4 goal a partita ma ne subisce 3, vuol dire che strutturalmente c'è qualcosa che non va, e in alcune gare è stato evidentissimo. Di fatti ha perso la qualificazione in CL in modo clamoroso all'ultima giornata contro la fortunatissima Inter. In una squadra più equilibrata i goal di Milinkovic pesano tantissimo e portano tantissimi punti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si puo' fare! di dove sei esattamente?



bergamo città


----------



## Davide L (6 Agosto 2018)

Forse in molti non hanno capito che se il Milan spende questi 40 milioni e prende in prestito Milinkovic Savic con diritto di riscatto diventa automaticamente l'anti Juve.


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ipotizziamo.
> Prestito a 40. Fa una stagione penosa. Cosa fai? Ne spendi altri 80 per un giocatore che magari ha beccato una stagione della vita? Ti rassegni ad aver buttato 40 milioni e lo rimandi indietro?
> A mio parere sarebbe un'operazione senza senso e mi stupirei molto se Leonardo la facesse. Nel calcio basta poco per passare dall'essere Modigliani a una scultura in legno di Garpez.



Ovviamente quello che dici è sensato. Qualsiasi acquisto comporta rischi del genere, la differenza sta nella probabilità di riuscita. Nel calcio moderno, i furetti tecnici e veloci fanno meno la differenza rispetto al passato. Ci vuole forza fisica, muscoli e capacità di assorbire i contrasti. Un marcantonio come SMS che ha una tecnica di base eccelsa è il prototipo di centrocampista moderno. L'unico paragonabile e probabilmente superiore (gusto personale) è Pogba (che viaggia anche su livelli di stipendio diversi).

Quindi, può essere che SMS faccia una stagione penosa? Si ovvio (anche CR7 potrebbe), solo che la probabilità che accada per me è relativamente bassa. E, dunque, il potenziale attuale (ed inespresso) del giocatore vale il rischio.


----------



## _ET_ (6 Agosto 2018)

secondo me le voci di Leonardo a Parigi le ha messe in giro lui per lavorare sottotraccia su SMS.ok mi stò illudendo,se davvero ci sono Real e Manchester non sò come possiamo spuntarla...speriamo lo convinca leo con il progetto...magari con una telefonata di Paolo il buon Savic si convince


----------



## koti (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Vi ricordo che Biglia quando era alla Lazio veniva descritto come uno dei migliori registi del pianeta, un professore del centrocampo. Lo stesso Leiva là sembra un fenomeno. Io ci andrei cauto con i giocatori provenienti da quel contesto, specie a quelle cifre.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Agosto 2018)

ci spero, ma non ci credo.. Fuori portata per noi e Lotito non è molto generoso..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ipotizziamo.
> Prestito a 40. Fa una stagione penosa. Cosa fai? Ne spendi altri 80 per un giocatore che magari ha beccato una stagione della vita? Ti rassegni ad aver buttato 40 milioni e lo rimandi indietro?
> A mio parere sarebbe un'operazione senza senso e mi stupirei molto se Leonardo la facesse. Nel calcio basta poco per passare dall'essere Modigliani a una scultura in legno di Garpez.



Non esiste un giocatore al mondo che ti dia la certezza che farà bene. Anche Ronaldo per quanto viene pagato e quanto è stato pagato per assurdo potrebbe avere un infortunio o (cosa con probabilità nulla) non rendere quanto atteso. 

Il calcio non è mai una scienza esatta. 

La differenza sta nella probabilità che una cosa del genere accada e se accade come puoi rimediare. Se acquisti un centrocampista a caso il rischio che sia un flop è una certa percentuale, se prendi SMS questa percentuale crolla pur non essendo nulla. La società non può far altro che costruire una squadra assemblata bene, che sulla carta abbia tutte le caratteristiche per fare bene. Poi se non così non fosse sono cose che possono capitare.

Milinkovic Savic sulla carta ci riporta subito ad essere al livello dell'Inter, Napoli e Roma, forse qualcosa sopra a mio avviso. In pratica ci porta a diventare i favoriti per il secondo posto e l'antijuve per lo scudetto. 

Con Savic per me la CL non è nemmeno in discussione, ci arriviamo passeggiando.


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non esiste un giocatore al mondo che ti dia la certezza che farà bene. Anche Ronaldo per quanto viene pagato e quanto è stato pagato per assurdo potrebbe avere un infortunio o (cosa con probabilità nulla) non rendere quanto atteso.
> 
> Il calcio non è mai una scienza esatta.
> 
> ...



quoto in pieno...


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non esiste un giocatore al mondo che ti dia la certezza che farà bene. Anche Ronaldo per quanto viene pagato e quanto è stato pagato per assurdo potrebbe avere un infortunio o (cosa con probabilità nulla) non rendere quanto atteso.
> 
> Il calcio non è mai una scienza esatta.
> 
> ...



Quoto. Tra l altro con i giovani non si sbaglia mai, nel senso che la svalutazione arriva molto tardi. Basti pensare a niang venduto comunque ad un prezzo folle


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Agosto 2018)

Bravo Ragnet_7

Scritto anche io le stesse cose (e stesso esempio) qualche post prima!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per il fpf ci crederei al 100%. Il fatto che ci provino gobbi e nati dopo un po' mi incuriosisce....



In realtà come ampiamente dimostrato il problema non sussiste. 

Se prendi Montolivo , bacca e Kalinic e li vendi con i 3 stipendi e soldi delle cessioni ci fai lo stipendio del Sergente. 
Il problema semmai è capire come fare l'operazione , ma se si vuole fare come per Higuain la formula si trova. 

Il FPF è una pagliacciata usata da chi non vuole spendere , e con Elliot ci accorgeremo.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Agosto 2018)

Sarebbe un acquisto clamoroso, ma sarebbe davvero conveniente? Mi spiego, con 120 milioni puoi prendere Depay (40-45), sistemando il problema esterno offensivo, e due centrocampisti forti e giovani che possano fare comunque la differenza, come Rabiot (mezzala fisica e tecnica: 25-30 milioni), e Thiago Alcantara (50 milioni). Io non sono così convinto che SMS sia meglio di questi 3 messi insieme.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Agosto 2018)

I sogni sono belli ma poi ad un certo punto svaniscono...Non ci possiamo permettere Savic con il Fpf. Parliamo davvero del nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che Biglia quando era alla Lazio veniva descritto come uno dei migliori registi del pianeta, un professore del centrocampo. Lo stesso Leiva là sembra un fenomeno. Io ci andrei cauto con i giocatori provenienti da quel contesto, specie a quelle cifre.



Ecco, amo questi post <3

Sempre calma ci vuole, sempre.

Su 100 volte, quando c'è troppa esaltazione e hype, 90 va malissimo.

120 milioni valgono solo top affermati, son parecchi eh, poi oh, non son soldi miei, ma sono tanti tanti.

Roba che se sbagli ti compromette il futuro quando fatturi 200/250 milioni


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

*Sportmediaset:"da Kalinic a Bacca, Leonardo lavora alle cessioni prima di dare la caccia al centrocapista top. I nomi sono Rabiot e Milinkovic-Savic" *


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

con sms scudetto .... europa league... la coppa italia la lasciamo agli altri...


----------



## mark (6 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un acquisto clamoroso, ma sarebbe davvero conveniente? Mi spiego, con 120 milioni puoi prendere Depay (40-45), sistemando il problema esterno offensivo, e due centrocampisti forti e giovani che possano fare comunque la differenza, come Rabiot (mezzala fisica e tecnica: 25-30 milioni), e Thiago Alcantara (50 milioni). Io non sono così convinto che SMS sia meglio di questi 3 messi insieme.


Messa così hai pienamente ragione, ma bisognerebbe vedere se te li vendono a quelle cifre e sopratutto gli ingaggi che gli dovresti dare, in particolare agli ultimi due.. sarebbero almeno 20 milioni lordi di ingaggio all’ anno in più rispetto al solo SMS


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:"da Kalinic a Bacca,Leoanrdo lavora alle cessioni prima di dare la caccia al centrocapista top. I nomi sono Rabiot e Milinkovic-Savic" *



assolutamente giusto. Per Kalinic non si diceva che oggi fosse il giorno buono?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> giocatore che da solo ha portato 12 goal e 4 assist solo in campionato, in EL in 8 gare 2 goal e 3 assist giocando da centrocampista. A parte i numeri per caratteristiche tecniche è quello che ci manca. Fisico, esplosività e inserimento ossessivo senza palla.
> 
> Se un giocatore che fa 12 goal e 4 assist in 35 gare da centrocampista non fa la differenza non so chi la faccia.
> 
> Il calcio è un gioco di squadra e si gioca in 11, se la Lazio fa 4 goal a partita ma ne subisce 3, vuol dire che strutturalmente c'è qualcosa che non va, e in alcune gare è stato evidentissimo. Di fatti ha perso la qualificazione in CL in modo clamoroso all'ultima giornata contro la fortunatissima Inter. In una squadra più equilibrata i goal di Milinkovic pesano tantissimo e portano tantissimi punti.



Amen, i numeri non mentono mai.


----------



## mark (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset:"da Kalinic a Bacca,Leoanrdo lavora alle cessioni prima di dare la caccia al centrocapista top. I nomi sono Rabiot e Milinkovic-Savic" *



Finché Leonardo lavora alle cessioni, io un girettino di telefonate a Paolo lo farei fare.


----------



## Butcher (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa, ieri l'agente di Milinkovic Savic avrebbe avuto un summit con Leonardo a Roma. L'offerta è sempre la stessa: prestito da 40 mln e diritto di riscatto a 80.*



Se l'offerta è reale non vedo perché Lotito dovrebbe rifiutare.
Mi sembra è più che ragionevole, anche troppo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Finché Leonardo lavora alle cessioni, io un girettino di telefonate a Paolo lo farei fare.



Mi immagino la telefonata al Villareal : "Buongiorno, sono Paolo Maldini. Chiamavo per capire le intenzioni riguardo al nostro tesserato Carlos Bacca, ho sentito che offrite uno sputo". "Ma no signor Paolo c'è stato un errore, la nostra offerta è 25 milioni iva esclusa".


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi immagino la telefonata al Villareal : "Buongiorno, sono Paolo Maldini. Chiamavo per capire le intenzioni riguardo al nostro tesserato Carlos Bacca, ho sentito che offrite uno sputo". "Ma no signor Paolo c'è stato un errore, la nostra offerta è 25 milioni iva esclusa".


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Su 100 volte, quando c'è troppa esaltazione e hype, 90 va malissimo.*



Calma , va malissimo perchè porti a casa i cessi. 

Prova a prendere Kane e con l' Hype a 100 farà benissimo , non è questione di fortuna/sfortuna è questione che se prendi i giocatori FORTI non sbagli mai. 

SMS è un giocatore forte e si , può anche sbagliare la stagione ma è giovane e mal che vada lo rivendi dopo 2 anni a 80 milioni. 

Gli errori li abbiamo fatti ( e io in primis ) quando abbiamo esaaltato CESSI portandoli a campioni. 

Biglia è un giocatore normalissimo, SMS non lo è. 

RR è un giocaotre normalissimo, Marcelo non lo è. 

Silva è un cesso,Higuain non lo è. 

Arriva Douglas Costa alla Juve e tutti a dire che i soldi spesi erano troppi , bene vai a vedere quanti punti gli ha fatto fare ? vinceva le partite da solo...


----------



## cris (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi immagino la telefonata al Villareal : "Buongiorno, sono Paolo Maldini. Chiamavo per capire le intenzioni riguardo al nostro tesserato Carlos Bacca, ho sentito che offrite uno sputo". "Ma no signor Paolo c'è stato un errore, la nostra offerta è 25 milioni iva esclusa".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma , va malissimo perchè porti a casa i cessi.
> 
> Prova a prendere Kane e con l' Hype a 100 farà benissimo , non è questione di fortuna/sfortuna è questione che se prendi i giocatori FORTI non sbagli mai.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Voglio proprio vedere cosa combina lotito, il mercato italiano chiude prima di quello spagnolo e quello inglese termina questa settimana.Per il campionato inglese il tempo stringe; se invece a mercato italiano chiuso dovesse arrivare un offerta del real cosa farà lotito? accetterà non potendo poi rinforzare la rosa o rifiuterà? Per me restano 2 piste, o una cessione in italia o il rinnovo per cederlo poi l'anno prossimo.Leo farà passare questa settimana per la chisura del mercato inglese togliendosi di mezzo lo united e poi ci proverà, nel frattempo sicuramente starà valutando altri profili in caso di esito negativo


----------



## marcokaka (6 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere cosa combina lotito, il mercato italiano chiude prima di quello spagnolo e quello inglese termina questa settimana.Per il campionato inglese il tempo stringe; se invece a mercato italiano chiuso dovesse arrivare un offerta del real cosa farà lotito? accetterà non potendo poi rinforzare la rosa o rifiuterà? Per me restano 2 piste, o una cessione in italia o il rinnovo per cederlo poi l'anno prossimo.Leo farà passare questa settimana per la chisura del mercato inglese togliendosi di mezzo lo united e poi ci proverà, nel frattempo sicuramente starà valutando altri profili in caso di esito negativo



Figurati, Lotito sarebbe contento nel caso in cui arrivasse un offerta e lui non potesse comprare un altro nel suo ruolo


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Figurati, Lotito sarebbe contento nel caso in cui arrivasse un offerta e lui non potesse comprare un altro nel suo ruolo



Male che vada ci adattano Badelj ahah


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (6 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere cosa combina lotito, il mercato italiano chiude prima di quello spagnolo e quello inglese termina questa settimana.Per il campionato inglese il tempo stringe; se invece a mercato italiano chiuso dovesse arrivare un offerta del real cosa farà lotito? accetterà non potendo poi rinforzare la rosa o rifiuterà? Per me restano 2 piste, o una cessione in italia o il rinnovo per cederlo poi l'anno prossimo.Leo farà passare questa settimana per la chisura del mercato inglese togliendosi di mezzo lo united e poi ci proverà, nel frattempo sicuramente starà valutando altri profili in caso di esito negativo



Ma credo che Correa ne sia il sostituto.


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me la botta finale arriva dopo l'8 agosto


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Io, fossi al posto di Lotito, lo vendere quest'estate. Non ne vale la pena fargli fare una stagione col rischio che faccia cilecca e s'abbassi il prezzo. Tra l'altro, anche se dovesse fare un'altra stagione monstre, di quanto potrebbe aumentare il prezzo? Già ora vale 120 milioni...


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Agosto 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Porta di RadioRossonera: c'è più di qualcosa su Milinkovic-Savic al Milan, ci stanno provando seriamente.*


----------



## Davidoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Io invece dico che va preso immediatamente, senza aspettare le cessioni. Come aspettiamo le cessioni noi le aspettano pure Juventus e Inter, non possiamo rischiare di farci sfuggire un giocatore del genere. Detto sinceramente, non ricordo di aver mai visto un centrocampista così forte e completo nei 20 anni che seguo il calcio e qualcuno qui dentro ha paura che sia un flop? Ragazzi, è vero che a volte è ancora un pò incostante ma la Lazio quando lui non giocava/giocava male passava dal dominare il centrocampo al fare acqua da tutte le parti. Per quanto mi riguarda, se prendessimo lui mi starebbe bene pure fare 2-3 mercati solo con cessioni e parametri zero, con la base che avremmo saremmo da Champions sicura ogni anno.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io, fossi al posto di Lotito, lo vendere quest'estate. Non ne vale la pena fargli fare una stagione col rischio che faccia cilecca e s'abbassi il prezzo. Tra l'altro, anche se dovesse fare un'altra stagione monstre, di quanto potrebbe aumentare il prezzo? Già ora vale 120 milioni...



Argomento razionalmente valido.
Ma la stessa cosa valeva pure per Belotti l'anno scorso.
Quando ti trovi presidenti che s impuntano su una cifra folle c è poco da fare


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Porta di RadioRossonera: c'è più di qualcosa su Milinkovic-Savic al Milan, ci stanno provando seriamente.*



Ragazzi Pietro non ci ha mai creduto, se si è sbilanciato lui qualcosa c è sicuramente.


----------



## nybreath (6 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere cosa combina lotito, il mercato italiano chiude prima di quello spagnolo e quello inglese termina questa settimana.Per il campionato inglese il tempo stringe; se invece a mercato italiano chiuso dovesse arrivare un offerta del real cosa farà lotito? accetterà non potendo poi rinforzare la rosa o rifiuterà? Per me restano 2 piste, o una cessione in italia o il rinnovo per cederlo poi l'anno prossimo.Leo farà passare questa settimana per la chisura del mercato inglese togliendosi di mezzo lo united e poi ci proverà, nel frattempo sicuramente starà valutando altri profili in caso di esito negativo



lotito di rinforzare la rosa se ne sbatte facilmente, se arriva l offerta giusta lo porta in valigia a costo pure di giocare in 10


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Argomento razionalmente valido.
> Ma la stessa cosa valeva pure per Belotti l'anno scorso.
> Quando ti trovi presidenti che s impuntano su una cifra folle c è poco da fare



Speriamo che proprio il caso Belotti abbia fatto scuola, anche per le teste dure come Cairo e Lotito.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Argomento razionalmente valido.
> Ma la stessa cosa valeva pure per Belotti l'anno scorso.
> Quando ti trovi presidenti che s impuntano su una cifra folle c è poco da fare



Se lo scorso anno a Cairo gli avessero presentato un offerta da 100 mln, lo avrebbe portato in spalla sino a destinazione.


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Porta di RadioRossonera: c'è più di qualcosa su Milinkovic-Savic al Milan, ci stanno provando seriamente.*



Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.

"Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.
> 
> "Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.
> 
> "Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.



Djerry se lo prendono è perchè hanno trovato una formula che permetterà di rientrare in quelli che saranno eventuali paletti.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che Biglia quando era alla Lazio veniva descritto come uno dei migliori registi del pianeta, un professore del centrocampo. Lo stesso Leiva là sembra un fenomeno. Io ci andrei cauto con i giocatori provenienti da quel contesto, specie a quelle cifre.



Ti assicuro NON dai tifosi laziali, ne avevo 2 in stanza con me in ufficio e ne dicevano peste e corna!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.
> 
> "Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.



Tifi Milan o tifi io bilancio del Milan ? 

Se lo fanno è perché possono permetterselo , non sono i Cinesi.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se lo scorso anno a Cairo gli avessero presentato un offerta da 100 mln, lo avrebbe portato in spalla sino a destinazione.



Certo. Perché si era fissato suo 100 mln.
Lotito pure te lo cede tranquillamente SMS... basta darli i 120 o 140 mln che vuole.
Qui il discorso che stavamo facendo e che magari si accontentasse di quei 100 mln perché esiste il rischio di un infortunio, di un annata storta di SMS o della Lazio... e il prezzo scende in un attimo.

Come Cairo avrebbe dovuto accontentarsi di quei 70 mln...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma , va malissimo perchè porti a casa i cessi.
> 
> Prova a prendere Kane e con l' Hype a 100 farà benissimo , non è questione di fortuna/sfortuna è questione che se prendi i giocatori FORTI non sbagli mai.
> 
> ...



Capisco cosa intendi, ma sono 120 milioni, ed è fortissimo, ma per ora soltanto con i deboli, permettimi di dirlo.
Contro avversari forti non ha fatto sfracelli, ed ha costi di uno che sfracelli dovrebbe farli contro tutti.

Dico solo di stare attenti quando si spendono, letteralmente, vagonate di milioni.

Mica sono contro SMS, dico solo, di fare comunque attenzione.


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


>





Forse dovresti riprendere un po' il pensiero del punto di riferimento Alcide: "Un politico guarda alle prossime elezioni. Uno statista guarda alla prossima generazione."

Spiacente, ma al Milan oggi e domani servono statisti, non altri cialtroni.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifi Milan o tifi io bilancio del Milan ?
> 
> Se lo fanno è perché possono permetterselo , non sono i Cinesi.



Questa cosa è ridicola. Ormai si tifa Bilancio


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.
> 
> "Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.



Capisco ma dovresti comunque aspettare il giudizio UEFA del prossimo anno per potere dire con certezza che hanno sbagliato.


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, ma sono 120 milioni, ed è fortissimo, ma per ora soltanto con i deboli, permettimi di dirlo.
> Contro avversari forti non ha fatto sfracelli, ed ha costi di uno che sfracelli dovrebbe farli contro tutti.
> 
> Dico solo di stare attenti quando si spendono, letteralmente, vagonate di milioni.
> ...



Ma avete visto le partite contro Inter e Juve? Teneva su la squadra DA SOLO.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Forse dovresti riprendere un po' il pensiero del punto di riferimento Alcide: "Un politico guarda alle prossime elezioni. Uno statista guarda alla prossima generazione."
> 
> Spiacente, ma al Milan oggi e domani servono statisti, non altri cialtroni.



Alcide è il mio personaggio di riferimento, e concordo, ma se lo fanno se lo possono permettere, non sono folli


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Djerry se lo prendono è perchè hanno trovato una formula che permetterà di rientrare in quelli che saranno eventuali paletti.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifi Milan o tifi io bilancio del Milan ?
> 
> Se lo fanno è perché possono permetterselo , non sono i Cinesi.



Assolutamente impossibile, non possiamo permettercelo, e se ce lo permettiamo sarà con conseguenze inquietanti per la società e per la squadra.

Dopo soli 12 mesi non può ripartire la cantilena del "sanno quello che fanno", spiacente. Bisogna conoscere per capire.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto le partite contro Inter e Juve? Teneva su la squadra DA SOLO.



Stessa impressione che ha dato a me, senza di lui il centrocampo della Lazio valeva la metà. Forse contro di noi ha impressionato meno perché aveva fisso in marcatura un certo Kessie, che con una spallata fa volare il 90% degli altri centrocampisti di A, ma Savic resta devastante.


----------



## PheelMD (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.
> 
> "Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.



Nel 2030 festeggiamo la stella del pareggio di bilancio


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente impossibile, non possiamo permettercelo, e se ce lo permettiamo sarà con conseguenze inquietanti per la società e per la squadra.
> 
> Dopo soli 12 mesi non può ripartire la cantilena del "sanno quello che fanno", spiacente. Bisogna conoscere per capire.



Io sono sicuro che Elliott e la Uefa abbiano già un accordo ( non scritto ) e che la società stia operando entro i limiti dello stesso. Poi saranno i fatti a parlare, come sempre, ma dubito che un fondo dotato di alcuni dei migliori legali e advisor economici al mondo si lanci in operazioni non sostenibili.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente impossibile, non possiamo permettercelo, e se ce lo permettiamo sarà con conseguenze inquietanti per la società e per la squadra.
> 
> Dopo soli 12 mesi non può ripartire la cantilena del "sanno quello che fanno", spiacente. Bisogna conoscere per capire.



Proprio perchè non conosciamo piani di sviluppo del brand, modalità di acquisto e di pagamento ecc..., mi sembra prematuro bollare un eventuale acquisto di SMS come disastroso.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente impossibile, non possiamo permettercelo, e se ce lo permettiamo sarà con conseguenze inquietanti per la società e per la squadra.
> 
> Dopo soli 12 mesi non può ripartire la cantilena del "sanno quello che fanno", spiacente. Bisogna conoscere per capire.



Te lo puoi permettere tranquillamente se prima di luglio prossimo riesci a sbolognare Donnarumma a una cifra decente, in aggiunta alla cinquantina di milioni Champions che si possono anticipare a bilancio e che con lui sarebbero quasi sicuri. 120 milioni con contratto quinquennale non andrebbero a bilancio come 24 milioni all'anno, o sbaglio?


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente impossibile, non possiamo permettercelo, e se ce lo permettiamo sarà con conseguenze inquietanti per la società e per la squadra.
> 
> Dopo soli 12 mesi non può ripartire la cantilena del "sanno quello che fanno", spiacente. Bisogna conoscere per capire.


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] direi di cambiare il nome del forum: da Milan World a Bilancio World. Attrezziamoci per tifare bilancio


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Stessa impressione che ha dato a me, senza di lui il centrocampo della Lazio valeva la metà. Forse contro di noi ha impressionato meno perché aveva fisso in marcatura un certo Kessie, che con una spallata fa volare il 90% degli altri centrocampisti di A, ma Savic resta devastante.



Non capisco perchè la gente non si rende conto che SMS è nella top 3 centrocampisti del mondo se non il migliore per completezza.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto le partite contro Inter e Juve? Teneva su la squadra DA SOLO.



Certo, è forte!

Mica dico il contrario


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè la gente non si rende conto che SMS è nella top 3 centrocampisti del mondo se non il migliore per completezza.



Pwr completezza è il migliore


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

Dico la mia su Savic...

3 INDIZI FANNO UNA PROVA.

1° indizio: Tante/Troppe voci di mercato in tal senso, da diverse testate e diversi giornalisti.
2° indizio: Non ci sono poi troppe squadre su SMS. La juve se vende Pjanic... ma secondo me si fionda su Pogba già scafato di champions a differenza del sergente. L'inter non la considero ha già troppe situazioni aperte di prestiti con diritti e la Lazio dopo lo sgarbo De Vrij non ha buoni rapporti... Il Real va su nomi già collaudati in europa, lo prenderebbe solo a cifre abbordabili <100 milioni.
3° Lotito. Lui solitamente non accetta contropartite (che vorrebbe dare l'inter e forse la juve) ma solo soldi. Il Milan glieli offre 120 in 2 anni. Che non sono pochi. Probabile che la Lazio attederà la chiusura del mercato inglese poi Lotito comincerà a tremare vedendosi il fantasma Cairo/Belotti e probabilmente sarà lui a chiamare Leonardo!


----------



## Kayl (6 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Stessa impressione che ha dato a me, senza di lui il centrocampo della Lazio valeva la metà. Forse contro di noi ha impressionato meno perché aveva fisso in marcatura un certo Kessie, che con una spallata fa volare il 90% degli altri centrocampisti di A, ma Savic resta devastante.



è come guardare un SUV inchiodato all'asfalto come una formula 1. È un bisonte che gioca con la suola e che la mette all'incrocio sulle punizioni, dai. Detto ciò troppo forte e giovane perché altre squadre più ricche se lo facciano sfuggire.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è come guardare un SUV inchiodato all'asfalto come una formula 1. È un bisonte che gioca con la suola e che la mette all'incrocio sulle punizioni, dai. Detto ciò troppo forte e giovane perché altre squadre più ricche se lo facciano sfuggire.



Ma ancora non ci sono arrivate, per me non è un caso..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> lotito di rinforzare la rosa se ne sbatte facilmente, se arriva l offerta giusta lo porta in valigia a costo pure di giocare in 10



infatti, l'anno scorso vendettero l'ottimo hoedt in difesa e lo rimpiazzarono con nessuno


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Cittaceleste, questa mattina è arrivata la prima offerta sul tavolo di Tare per Milinkovic-Savic. Non si sa quale squadra ci sia dietro questa offerta, probabilmente il Real Madrid. *


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] direi di cambiare il nome del forum: da Milan World a Bilancio World. Attrezziamoci per tifare bilancio



E' semplicemente vedere la realtà, abbiamo il buco di bilancio più nero del mondo del calcio credo, come si fa ad ignorare e pensare che vada bene cosi per sempre?

Se poi Singer dice che va bene cosi, ci pensa lui a ripianare, ditemi solo dove devo firmare 

Oltretutto, avete la prova tangibile davanti ai vostri occhi di dove ci ha portato la politica dei buchi di bilancio: a 10 anni di baratro.

Errare è umano, ma perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## James45 (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, ma sono 120 milioni, ed è fortissimo, ma per ora soltanto con i deboli, permettimi di dirlo.
> *Contro avversari forti non ha fatto sfracelli,* ed ha costi di uno che sfracelli dovrebbe farli contro tutti.
> Dico solo di stare attenti quando si spendono, letteralmente, vagonate di milioni.
> Mica sono contro SMS, dico solo, di fare comunque attenzione.





Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto le partite contro Inter e Juve? Teneva su la squadra DA SOLO.



I casi sono due:
- uno dei due mente
- Inter e Juve non sono avversari forti 

(ovviamente scherzo... o no )


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Te lo puoi permettere tranquillamente se prima di luglio prossimo riesci a sbolognare Donnarumma a una cifra decente, in aggiunta alla cinquantina di milioni Champions che si possono anticipare a bilancio e che con lui sarebbero quasi sicuri. 120 milioni con contratto quinquennale non andrebbero a bilancio come 24 milioni all'anno, o sbaglio?



Da un bilancio di meno 75 dovevamo rientrare di almeno 50 milioni, ed invece per il momento abbiamo appesantito di 15 la situazione già liberandoci del costo più alto, Bonucci.
Il tutto mentre gli sponsor sono scappati, i diritti tv sono cristallizzati e sono persino scomparsi i 6 milioni di incassi dei tutto esaurito di Europa League, così come nei prossimi 12 mesi in alcun modo possono essere previsti ricavi di tale portata a compensare quel buco.

Milinkovic appesantisce di ulteriori 30-35 milioni quel bilancio: ma di che stiamo parlando? 

Noi ci presenteremo a maggio, sperando come minimo di essere in Champions, dovendo vendere qualsiasi cosa vendibile appena arrivano offerte per almeno 3 dei nostri primi 5 giocatori, e non certo per rilanciare gli investimenti ma per essere almeno ascoltati dalla UEFA e prendere almeno qualcuno dei premi Champions a cui faticosamente ci faranno partecipare.

E' una situazione del tutto sfuggita di mano.

Poi se in questi 10 giorni succede di tutto sul mercato, specie in uscita (Romagnoli, Suso, Donnarumma, Calhanoglu, Biglia, Cutrone, Boanventura, Rodriguez, Kessie... tutti candidabili), allora sto almeno a vedere cosa si inventano.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Cittaceleste, questa mattina è arrivata la prima offerta sul tavolo di Tare per Milinkovic-Savic. Non si sa quale squadra ci sia dietro questa offerta, probabilmente il Real Madrid. *



Se è Real Madrid, ho paura che abbiano venduto Modric. 
Ma a sensazione può essere come può non essere, nemmeno loro lo sanno, hanno semplicemente sparato


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Cittaceleste, questa mattina è arrivata la prima offerta sul tavolo di Tare per Milinkovic-Savic. Non si sa quale squadra ci sia dietro questa offerta, probabilmente il Real Madrid. *



Sempre a noi devono rompere. Perchè non tornano a strapagare pipponi brasiliani 17 enni come Vinicius Junior che si è fatto umiliare da De Scoglio all' ICC ahahahaha... Mamma mia 45 milioni.

Ot : ormai mi sono rassegnato che non vedrò mai più un nuovo Ronnie.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



*Basta con 'sti bilanci. Parliamo di calcio santo Dio.*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> I casi sono due:
> - uno dei due mente
> - Inter e Juve non sono avversari forti
> 
> (ovviamente scherzo... o no )



Semplicemente tenere la squadra e fare sfracelli, sono due concetti totalmente diversi, non è che uno dei due menta


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non esiste un giocatore al mondo che ti dia la certezza che farà bene. Anche Ronaldo per quanto viene pagato e quanto è stato pagato per assurdo potrebbe avere un infortunio o (cosa con probabilità nulla) non rendere quanto atteso.
> 
> Il calcio non è mai una scienza esatta.
> 
> ...


Ci arriviamo passeggiando come la Lazio negli ultimi 3 anni?


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2018)

Io non ci credevo molto, ma ultimamente si stanno allineando tante coincidenze. 

Trova sempre più conferme il fatto che ieri Leonardo si sia incontrato con il procuratore del serbo e stamattina Cittaceleste parla di un incontro tra Tare e lo stesso procuratore, il quale ha presentato un'offerta per il suo assistito.

L'unica offerta di cui si parla per Milinkovic è quella del Milan da 40 di prestito + 80 di riscatto.

Magari poi non succede, ma una trattativa c'è. E già questa è una notizia.


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ci arriviamo passeggiando come la Lazio negli ultimi 3 anni?



Molti non si sono resi conto che la Lazio è piena di pippe e i due veri fenomeni della squadra sono appunto SMS e l'allenatore Simone Inzaghi. Immobile lo togli da quei meccanismi e diventa peggio di Riganò a fine carriera.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2018)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente quello che dici è sensato. Qualsiasi acquisto comporta rischi del genere, la differenza sta nella probabilità di riuscita. Nel calcio moderno, i furetti tecnici e veloci fanno meno la differenza rispetto al passato. Ci vuole forza fisica, muscoli e capacità di assorbire i contrasti. Un marcantonio come SMS che ha una tecnica di base eccelsa è il prototipo di centrocampista moderno. L'unico paragonabile e probabilmente superiore (gusto personale) è Pogba (che viaggia anche su livelli di stipendio diversi).
> 
> Quindi, può essere che SMS faccia una stagione penosa? Si ovvio (anche CR7 potrebbe), solo che la probabilità che accada per me è relativamente bassa. E, dunque, il potenziale attuale (ed inespresso) del giocatore vale il rischio.


Il fatto è che di giocatori che hanno fatto una stagione pazzesca per poi attestarsi su livelli normali o pessimi ce ne sono a migliaia. Boateng dopo il primo anno sembrava un giocatore pazzesco...
A mio parere 120 milioni sono davvero un rischio eccessivo. Anche perché la Lazio ha un pacchetto centrocampisti migliore del nostro attuale ed è complessivamente costruita meglio. Se Savic fosse un fenomeno da 120 milioni, la Lazio non avrebbe avuto problemi ad arrivare in Champions. Invece farà l'EL come noi che andiamo in giro con Borini semi-titolare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che di giocatori che hanno fatto una stagione pazzesca per poi attestarsi su livelli normali o pessimi ce ne sono a migliaia. Boateng dopo il primo anno sembrava un giocatore pazzesco...
> A mio parere 120 milioni sono davvero un rischio eccessivo. Anche perché la Lazio ha un pacchetto centrocampisti migliore del nostro attuale ed è complessivamente costruita meglio. Se Savic fosse un fenomeno da 120 milioni, la Lazio non avrebbe avuto problemi ad arrivare in Champions. Invece farà l'EL come noi che andiamo in giro con Borini semi-titolare.



Per quello deve ringraziare de vrij


----------



## fra29 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se per Higuain ho digerito il tutto grazie al capolavoro collaterale Caldara-Bonucci, qui andrei definitivamente alla rottura con Elliott e Leonardo.
> 
> "Stabilità finanziaria-gestionale, modello operativo sostenibile, rispetto regole UEFA": forse è un mio difetto personale, ma non mi faccio prendere in giro sulla pelle delle mie passioni.



Ma nemmeno un 95 come sms va bene se trovano la quadra?
Quindi la soluzione per te è davvero trasformarci nella nuova Samp o Udinese?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Basta con 'sti bilanci. Parliamo di calcio santo Dio.*



.
Magari arrivasse, sti cavoli dei conti.


----------



## fra29 (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, ma sono 120 milioni, ed è fortissimo, ma per ora soltanto con i deboli, permettimi di dirlo.
> Contro avversari forti non ha fatto sfracelli, ed ha costi di uno che sfracelli dovrebbe farli contro tutti.
> 
> Dico solo di stare attenti quando si spendono, letteralmente, vagonate di milioni.
> ...



Stava per portare la Lazio da solo in CL visto che con l'Inter la stava vincendo da sola con un primo tempo da fenomeno..
Poi De Vrij..


----------



## Albijol (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Non ci credo minimamente, ma non credevo neppure a Caldara al Milan...


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno un 95 come sms va bene se trovano la quadra?
> Quindi la soluzione per te è davvero trasformarci nella nuova Samp o Udinese?



Siamo reduci dalla più clamorosa bolla finanziaria della storia dello sport professionistico, solo un mese fa avevamo un presidente farlocco che ci stava costando la più ridicola figuraccia con l'esclusione dalle coppe, siamo reduci da quattro anni di passivo aggregato di 340 milioni, ed andiamo a fare il terzo investimento maggiore della storia del calcio mondiale?

Io sono ospite ed accolgo l'imposizione di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], perché rispetto le regole e le gerarchie anche quando le ritengo sbagliate, quindi non parlerò più di questi argomenti.

Faccio solo notare prima di abbandonare le discussioni che se siamo in questo stato è proprio perché per 10 anni non abbiamo parlato di bilanci. E se continueremo a non farlo ora, saremo costretti a non parlare di calcio per altri dieci.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo reduci dalla più clamorosa bolla finanziaria della storia dello sport professionistico, solo un mese fa avevamo un presidente farlocco che ci stava costando la più ridicola figuraccia con l'esclusione dalle coppe, siamo reduci da quattro anni di passivo aggregato di 340 milioni, ed andiamo a fare il terzo investimento maggiore della storia del calcio mondiale?
> 
> Io sono ospite ed accolgo l'imposizione di @Admin, perché rispetto le regole e le gerarchie anche quando le ritengo sbagliate, quindi non parlerò più di questi argomenti.
> 
> Faccio solo notare prima di abbandonare le discussioni che se siamo in questo stato è proprio perché per 10 anni non abbiamo parlato di bilanci. E se continueremo a non farlo ora, saremo costretti a non parlare di calcio per altri dieci.



Ne puoi parlare ma non puoi monopolizzare ogni discussione con la storia dei bilanci. Altrimenti andiamo a chiedere ospitalità al forum di finanza online.


----------



## fra29 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo reduci dalla più clamorosa bolla finanziaria della storia dello sport professionistico, solo un mese fa avevamo un presidente farlocco che ci stava costando la più ridicola figuraccia con l'esclusione dalle coppe, siamo reduci da quattro anni di passivo aggregato di 340 milioni, ed andiamo a fare il terzo investimento maggiore della storia del calcio mondiale?
> 
> Io sono ospite ed accolgo l'imposizione di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], perché rispetto le regole e le gerarchie anche quando le ritengo sbagliate, quindi non parlerò più di questi argomenti.
> 
> Faccio solo notare prima di abbandonare le discussioni che se siamo in questo stato è proprio perché per 10 anni non abbiamo parlato di bilanci. E se continueremo a non farlo ora, saremo costretti a non parlare di calcio per altri dieci.



Ma se trovi la quadra a bilancio (es cessione di Suso), magari accordo con Uefa già in tasca degli avvocati di Elliot, perché non possiamo spendere per un 95 (novanticinque)?
Il psg per entrare nell'elite all'inizio ha speso, mica puoi fare una squadra di sole scommesse.
o meglio, non lo puoi fare al Milan..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Il giocatore a oggi non vale assolutamente 120. Probabilmente 60-70 sono già tanti. 
Detto ciò, se prendi un giocatore del genere dai naturalmente una dimostrazione di forza sul mercato.
Non credo che abbiamo questa forza.
Penso che Leonardo abbia fatto / farà un sondaggio ma si concentrerà su obiettivi più realistici.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

Ma quando berlusconi comprava a destra e a manca i tifosi obiettavano sul bilancio sforato e se ne fregavano altamente?

Il fatto è che vi siete fatti spaventare come allocchi dall'esclusione dalle coppe, sarebbe bello avere una classifica coi bilanci di tutte le squadre europee per confrontarli. Forse solo poche inglesi si salvano per gli introiti TV assurdamente alti.

Il FPF è solo uno spauracchio per le squadrette per non farle indebitare eccessivamente col rischio di fallimenti che se in campionati nazionali alla uefa gliene può fregare di meno in caso di fallimento durante l'anno nelle coppe potrebbe falsare le competizioni.

Se l'uefa accetta sponsor fasulli (PSG) Plusvalenze assurde e fittizie di giovani (Inter ecc.) il FPF è solo una boiata che di fatto non spaventa le grandi, per nulla.

Se a voi il FPF spaventa, nonostante ora non ci siano più i cinesi con fantomatici capitali, ma un Mr. 37MILA miliardi ci capitalizzazione allora vuol dire che vi siete proprio appiattiti su livelli di mezze squadrette!


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2018)

Mh, Milinkovic-Savic al Milan? Facciamo due calcoli: togliendo qualche plusvalenza di qua e un pareggio di bilancio di là, calcolando l'attivo e il passivo, sottraendo l'ammortamento, moltiplicando per lo stipendio, aggiungendo un break-even e dividendo per il FPF... nono, preferisco restare con Locatelli 

Scherzi a parte, faccio davvero fatica a credere che se arrivasse Milinkovic al Milan, vi fareste il fegato amaro per il bilancio...

Questo è un calciatore che non ha possibilità di floppare. Abbina quantità e qualità. Più in generale, in Serie A, uno con quel fisico, anche se non ha piedi sopraffini, farà sempre discretamente bene (Kessie docet). Il serbo ha pure i piedi buoni...


----------



## Davidoff (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo reduci dalla più clamorosa bolla finanziaria della storia dello sport professionistico, solo un mese fa avevamo un presidente farlocco che ci stava costando la più ridicola figuraccia con l'esclusione dalle coppe, siamo reduci da quattro anni di passivo aggregato di 340 milioni, ed andiamo a fare il terzo investimento maggiore della storia del calcio mondiale?
> 
> Io sono ospite ed accolgo l'imposizione di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], perché rispetto le regole e le gerarchie anche quando le ritengo sbagliate, quindi non parlerò più di questi argomenti.
> 
> Faccio solo notare prima di abbandonare le discussioni che se siamo in questo stato è proprio perché per 10 anni non abbiamo parlato di bilanci. E se continueremo a non farlo ora, saremo costretti a non parlare di calcio per altri dieci.



Invece Berlusconi e Galliani si preoccupavano eccome dei bilanci, visto che le ultime 6-7 campagne acquisti il Milan ha fatto quasi solo parametri zero a parte l'anno degli 80 milioni "anticipati" per il thailandese Bee e l'anno scorso con il duo maravilla. Eppure non mi pare che ne 2012 risanare il bilancio con la vendita di Ibra e Thiago ci abbia favoriti, anzi ci ha affossati definitivamente condannandoci a perdere sui 200 milioni (minimo) per tutti gli anni che abbiamo perso stando fuori dalla Champions. Io credo che Elliott sia perfettamente consapevole che se si perde il treno CL quest'anno sarà sempre più difficile rientrarci e faranno il grosso sforzo per rinforzare la squadra ora, per poi dedicarsi a finestre di mercato mirate a riequilibrare i conti. Oppure, cosa non impossibile, sanno già che la Uefa concederà il Voluntary., che sarebbe una manna dal cielo.


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma se trovi la quadra a bilancio (es cessione di Suso), magari accordo con Uefa già in tasca degli avvocati di Elliot, perché non possiamo spendere per un 95 (novanticinque)?
> Il psg per entrare nell'elite all'inizio ha speso, mica puoi fare una squadra di sole scommesse.
> o meglio, non lo puoi fare al Milan..



Per provare ad obbedire ad Admin e restare sul calcio, ti chiedo: con 120 milioni molto probabilmente prendi Barella (30), Chiesa (60) e Pellegrini (30). Preferisci quella configurazione o il solo Milinkovic-Savic?

Ci mancherebbe altro che non sia un 1995 o comunque un under 25 a quelle cifre! 

Io già penso che sia folle spendere certe cifre per un singolo giocatore per qualsiasi squadra, a meno che non siano i top 10 del gioco (e SMS ha dimostrato proprio al Mondiale di essere ben lontano da quel gotha), ma che sia addirittura una squadra ed una società nello stato del Milan a pensarci va oltre ogni mia possibile capacità cognitiva. 

P.S. volante: accordi con la UEFA? Ma qualsiasi accordo ci impone di rientrare nel benedetto pareggio di bilancio, senza contare i limiti sugli ammortamenti. Vendere Suso (chi ci dà ora 40 milioni secchi? E poi sull'esterno ballottaggio Borini-Thiago Dias?) non basta nemmeno a ripianare un quarto di quanto dobbiamo recuperare.


----------



## 1972 (6 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Cittaceleste, questa mattina è arrivata la prima offerta sul tavolo di Tare per Milinkovic-Savic. Non si sa quale squadra ci sia dietro questa offerta, probabilmente il Real Madrid. *



avevo gia' anticipato qualche ore fa. sul tavolo dell'uomo delle pulizie e' atterrata da tempo una proposta ma non si conosce l'aeroporto di partenza.questa e' da considerare come certezza assoluta. in merito alle cifre, qui per correttezza non posso sbilanciarmi, si parla di un importo importante ma sotto i 120 mln ipotizzati dalla stampa. vediamo che succede, il boss e' in pausa di riflessione......


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se è Real Madrid, ho paura che abbiano venduto Modric.
> Ma a sensazione può essere come può non essere, nemmeno loro lo sanno, hanno semplicemente sparato



Niente di più probabile... Evidentemente con la partenza di CR7, si sono decisi a svecchiare la rosa. La cessione di modric potrebbe essere compensata da SMS .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per provare ad obbedire ad Admin e restare sul calcio, ti chiedo: con 120 milioni molto probabilmente prendi Barella (30), Chiesa (60) e Pellegrini (30). Preferisci quella configurazione o il solo Milinkovic-Savic?
> 
> Ci mancherebbe altro che non sia un 1995 o comunque un under 25 a quelle cifre!
> 
> ...



Djerry io preferisco uno che mi faccia la differenza piuttosto che prendere 3 giocatori che spostano poco o nulla.


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Da un bilancio di meno 75 dovevamo rientrare di almeno 50 milioni, ed invece per il momento abbiamo appesantito di 15 la situazione già liberandoci del costo più alto, Bonucci.
> Il tutto mentre gli sponsor sono scappati, i diritti tv sono cristallizzati e sono persino scomparsi i 6 milioni di incassi dei tutto esaurito di Europa League, così come nei prossimi 12 mesi in alcun modo possono essere previsti ricavi di tale portata a compensare quel buco.
> 
> Milinkovic appesantisce di ulteriori 30-35 milioni quel bilancio: ma di che stiamo parlando?
> ...



Però bisogna vedere su cose:

1. il meno 75 di perdite a cosa si riferisce. Perché da quando è tornato Fassone il bilancio è passato da Gennaio/Dicembre a Luglio/Giugno. Quindi ha chiuso un mini bilancio Gennaio/Giugno 2017 e poi quello della stagione attuale. Il - 75 si riferisce solo a quello della stagione attuale o comprende anche il mini bilancio? Nel secondo caso le perdite sarebbero di 75 milioni su un anno e mezzo.
2. Fassone ha più volte dichiarato di aver messo in ammortamento in questo bilancio praticamente l'intero valore dei cartellini dei giocatori acquistati nella sessione scorsa di mercato. Se ciò corrisponde al vero (qualche dubbio ce l'ho...) il bilancio di questa stagione sarà già migliore (e non di poco) di suo...


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Invece Berlusconi e Galliani si preoccupavano eccome dei bilanci.



Sfondi una porta aperta, ma che c'entrano i disastri di chi c'era prima (che appunto sono la causa di questo nostro dissesto attuale) col fatto che ora non dobbiamo preoccuparci di quegli stessi argomenti?

La vendita di Ibra che citi fu necessaria per restare proprio nei conti diventati insostenibili, e ci è costata quel giocatore meraviglioso che era Thiago Silva.

Siamo tornati a dodici mesi fa con la cieca fiducia verso gente che allo stato attuale fa del Milan una mera occasione di sciacallaggio (e di cui io voglio ancora avere fiducia, sia ben chiaro)? E siamo ancora all'all-in per la Champions dopo i comunicati dall'America sulla gestione sostenibile ed il rispetto dei paletti UEFA?

Non fa proprio per me, esattamente come dodici mesi fa.  Spero stavolta di averci visto sbagliato.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Djerry io preferisco uno che mi faccia la differenza piuttosto che prendere 3 giocatori che spostano poco o nulla.



Anch'io, sia chiaro. Ma davvero per voi è ok 120 milioni per Milinkovic-Savic? Mai nessuno così caro nella storia dopo Neymar e Mbappe?

Io con affetto per la nostra fede comune non posso pensare che il tifoso rossonero sia davvero così imprudente


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifi Milan o tifi io bilancio del Milan ?
> 
> Se lo fanno è perché possono permetterselo , non sono i Cinesi.





7vinte ha scritto:


> Questa cosa è ridicola. Ormai si tifa Bilancio





Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco ma dovresti comunque aspettare il giudizio UEFA del prossimo anno per potere dire con certezza che hanno sbagliato.





EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma quando berlusconi comprava a destra e a manca i tifosi obiettavano sul bilancio sforato e se ne fregavano altamente?
> 
> Il fatto è che vi siete fatti spaventare come allocchi dall'esclusione dalle coppe, sarebbe bello avere una classifica coi bilanci di tutte le squadre europee per confrontarli. Forse solo poche inglesi si salvano per gli introiti TV assurdamente alti.
> 
> ...



Scusate VOI NON SIETE VERI TIFOSI
il bilancio è TUTTO; d'altronde proveníamo da ben 10 anni di VITTORIE in Italia e all'estero cosa c'è ne frega di competere per uno scudetto i di entrare in c.l.....eddai via un po di giudizio forza BILANCIO OPS volevo dire forza Milan....


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per provare ad obbedire ad Admin e restare sul calcio, ti chiedo: con 120 milioni molto probabilmente prendi Barella (30), Chiesa (60) e Pellegrini (30). Preferisci quella configurazione o il solo Milinkovic-Savic?
> 
> Ci mancherebbe altro che non sia un 1995 o comunque un under 25 a quelle cifre!
> 
> ...



Senza alcun dubbio quella con il solo Milinkovic Savic. Senza poi contare che anche per il bilancio sarebbe meglio...


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

Non penso si prenderà SMS, ma se dovesse succedere caro Djerry ti vedo bene a tifare Milan assieme a Ruiu


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Senza alcun dubbio quella con il solo Milinkovic Savic. Senza poi contare che anche per il bilancio sarebbe meglio...



.


----------



## malos (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per provare ad obbedire ad Admin e restare sul calcio, ti chiedo: <*120 milioni molto probabilmente prendi Barella (30), Chiesa (60) e Pellegrini (30). Preferisci quella configurazione o il solo Milinkovic-Savic?*
> 
> Ci mancherebbe altro che non sia un 1995 o comunque un under 25 a quelle cifre!
> 
> ...



Rispondo anch'io, assolutamente meglio un fuoriclasse che tre ottimi giocatori. In ogni caso 120 per Savic sinceramente sono un esagerazione.


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna vedere su cose:
> 
> 1. il meno 75 di perdite a cosa si riferisce. Perché da quando è tornato Fassone il bilancio è passato da Gennaio/Dicembre a Luglio/Giugno. Quindi ha chiuso un mini bilancio Gennaio/Giugno 2017 e poi quello della stagione attuale. Il - 75 si riferisce solo a quello della stagione attuale o comprende anche il mini bilancio? Nel secondo caso le perdite sarebbero di 75 milioni su un anno e mezzo.
> 2. Fassone ha più volte dichiarato di aver messo in ammortamento in questo bilancio praticamente l'intero valore dei cartellini dei giocatori acquistati nella sessione scorsa di mercato. Se ciò corrisponde al vero (qualche dubbio ce l'ho...) il bilancio di questa stagione sarà già migliore (e non di poco) di suo...



Admin mi odierà, giuro che rispondo solo in questo topic alle osservazioni e poi altrove mi taccio 

1. il -75 era la logica proiezione (ottimistica) sulla base del prospetto di metà stagione uscito a febbraio scorso

2. mettere i giocatori con l'ammortamento a bilancio subito non significa ovviamente che tutto il costo si concentra in un unico bilancio, cosa per altro illegale, bensì che anche i giocatori in prestito (Kessie e Kalinic) venivano registrati a livello contabile dalla prima stagione. Ma poi ovviamente quel costo si ripartisce con le regole dell'ammortamento sui vari anni di contratto (altrimenti, per assurdo, potremmo vendere Kalinic a 0 senza perdite)


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Oggi magari Maldini dice:"Leonardo mi ha convinto con un SMS"


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

questa e' buona...


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...




A Sky Sport rabbuiati sia su Maldini sia quando si parla di Milinkovic-Savic


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi magari Maldini dice:"Leonardo mi ha convinto con un SMS"



questa e' buona...


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Rispondo anch'io, assolutamente meglio un fuoriclasse che tre ottimi giocatori. In ogni caso 120 per Savic sinceramente sono un esagerazione.





mil77 ha scritto:


> Senza alcun dubbio quella con il solo Milinkovic Savic. Senza poi contare che anche per il bilancio sarebbe meglio...



Opinioni legittimamente diverse 



EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non penso si prenderà SMS, ma se dovesse succedere caro Djerry ti vedo bene a tifare Milan assieme a Ruiu



 

Sarebbe il punto più basso della mia già probabilmente poco entusiasmante vita


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Sky Sport rabbuiati sia su Maldini sia quando si parla di Milinkovic-Savic



Oggi hanno detto:"per MS nessuna offerta, ma interessa a vari club spagnoli e inglesi, per non parlare dei club italiani, ma per essi è difficile per i costi"


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi magari Maldini dice:"Leonardo mi ha convinto con un SMS"



L'ha già detto Leonardo nella conferenza di presentazione di Higuain: "Higuain mi ha mandato un SMS con scritto Milan is top!"

SMS era un chiaro riferimento al Sergente e top era il riferimento ad un centrocampista top


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Sky Sport rabbuiati sia su Maldini sia quando si parla di Milinkovic-Savic



Programmi pieni di gobbi ladri e sfigati nerazzurri. 
Vi invidio, come fate a guardare certa gente?


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Programmi pieni di gobbi ladri e sfigati nerazzurri.
> Vi invidio, come fate a guardare certa gente?


vedere la sofferenza dipinta sui loro volti non ha prezzo. ...


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Opinioni legittimamente diverse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dai Djerry, non farti pippe mentali.... Mr 37MILA MILIARDI di capitalizzazione saprà o no fare bene i conti e gestire il Milan o pensi che voglia affossarlo perchè segretamente tifa Inter?

Tutto ciò che faranno avranno la mia CIECA fiducia, questi sotto non hanno le normali OO ma 2 sfere da calcio di quelle di cuoio cucito come i tempi che furono.

Quindi non pensate al FPF che a quello ci pensano loro, e se Leo tratta Savic è perchè:

SI.... PUO'.... FAREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



*Restate sul tema*


----------



## EmmePi (6 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> L'ha già detto Leonardo nella conferenza di presentazione di Higuain: "Higuain mi ha mandato un SMS con scritto Milan is top!"
> 
> SMS era un chiaro riferimento al Sergente e top era il riferimento ad un centrocampista top



Manco la signora in giallo assieme a Colombo con il supporto di Holmes sarebbero arrivati a tanta illuminazione!


----------



## Gekyn (6 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] ? secondo te ci sono possibilità che ci concedano un VA?

Comunque tornando al discorso di SMS, in parte sono combattuto per il costo eccessivo per un giocatore come lui, dall'altra acquistarlo avrebbe un impatto sulla squadra e soprattutto nelle altre, di un Milan che sta tornado....


----------



## IlMusagete (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



Credo il momento giusto per noi per prendere Savic sia adesso per una serie di motivi:
1. Lotito per quanto sappiamo bene sia uno con cui è difficile trattare, sa bene che la valutazione attuale che da al giocatore (125-130 mln) è difficile che aumenti l'anno prossimo: la Lazio è ancora in EL e spendere quella cifra per uno che non ha ancora fatto la differenza in europa e ha fatto un mondiale opaco (e lì però c'è l'attenuante che con la Serbia ha giocato in mediana a 2 con Matic, assolutamente non il ruolo dove splende) non prende per la gola le maggiori squadre europee.
2. Le top squadre al momento sono quasi tutte coperte e quest'anno c'è un immobilismo sul mercato piuttosto strano, le uniche che potrebbero muoversi sono lo United (se vende Pogba) e il Real (se vende Modric)
3. In Italia potrebbe prenderlo la Juventus ma deve prima vendere Pjanic (hanno sempre comprato dopo aver venduto un top, Ronaldo a parte che è stata l'occasione di una vita), all'Inter non ci credo manco morto dopo lo sgarbo De Vrij con Champions annessa che basta e avanza
4. Il colpo Savic sarebbe davvero quello che farebbe esplodere San Siro, mi appresterei a comprare la maglia tipo IERI (per Mirabelli il nome era Zaza ma vabbè)

Prenderlo ora che ha ancora delle riserve in campo internazionale, ma noi sappiamo benissimo che tra 2 anni avrà già lo status di top 3 al mondo a centrocampo se non il migliore!!!
Facci sto regalo Gordon!!!


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

non oso pensare quanta gente ci sara' ad accoglierlo....


----------



## Pivellino (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il punto più basso della mia già probabilmente poco entusiasmante vita



Non dire fesserie, sei nella mia Top One  degli utenti Milanworld.
Condivido i dubbi per SMS, ma alla luce di ciò cosa avremmo dovuto dire della gestione passata?


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Agosto 2018)

Sarebbe un acquisto fenomenale, per tutti i motivi spiegati benissimo da voi. Inviterei, invece, chi si preoccupa del ffp a tornare a fare il tifoso e non più l'esperto di finanza.
Una società forte (come ora è la nostra) non avrà il minimo problema con la uefa, esattamente come il psg.
In più vi ricordo che le sanzioni, finora, son state molto blande, principalmente multe e limitazioni della rosa in europa e che perciò nn avrebbe senso fasciarsi la testa già adesso, anche perché siamo in una situazione nuova con due cambi di società in due anni, mai sperimentata prima. In più credo che la uefa si sia ben pentita di aver provato a massacrarci e che nn rischierà di fare altre brutte figure al TAS.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non dire fesserie, sei nella mia Top One degli utenti Milanworld.
> Condivido i dubbi per SMS, ma alla luce di ciò cosa avremmo dovuto dire della gestione passata?



Concordo su Djerry, è un punto di vista, il suo, molto interessante, a volte posso non condividerlo per troppa intransigenza, dovrebbe lasciarsi andare un po di più .
Comunque è proprio per la gestione passata, ripeterne un'altra su quei livelli, ci può portare a grossi problemi...poi se la prossima stagione centriamo la qualificazione alla CL ed la UEFA ci concede il VA, tutti questi problemi verranno risolti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Agosto 2018)

Ma vi rendete conto che se questo arriva ci proietta tra le prime tre del campionato!?
E non sto esagerando, avremmo un centrocampo migliore di quello del Napoli e Roma


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non dire fesserie, sei nella mia Top One  degli utenti Milanworld.
> Condivido i dubbi per SMS, ma alla luce di ciò cosa avremmo dovuto dire della gestione passata?




Hai voglia, veniamo da anni peggiori che sono proprio il motivo per cui, nel mio mondo, tanto più dobbiamo stare in guardia ora per godere appieno della nostra passione rossonera e dei nuovi acquisti.



Gekyn ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] ? secondo te ci sono possibilità che ci concedano un VA?



Ci sono tre requisiti per accedere al VA, oltre ovviamente al cambio di proprietà:
1: avere avuto il pareggio di bilancio nel periodo antecedente
2: non esserci qualificati per le coppe europee l'anno prima
3: non aver avuto misure disciplinari negli ultimi 3 anni

Ci mancano tutti e tre  Sarebbe questa sì una cialtronata clamorosa della UEFA nel caso.



Gekyn ha scritto:


> Concordo su Djerry, è un punto di vista, il suo, molto interessante, a volte posso non condividerlo per troppa intransigenza, dovrebbe lasciarsi andare un po di più .
> Comunque è proprio per la gestione passata, ripeterne un'altra su quei livelli, ci può portare a grossi problemi...poi se la prossima stagione centriamo la qualificazione alla CL ed la UEFA ci concede il VA, tutti questi problemi verranno risolti.




Sembra intransigenza, ma è solo tantissima voglia di tornare a vincere, e sinceramente mi basta uscire dal tombino anche con un pizzico di tempo in più pur di non rientrarci mai più.

Invece questa fretta di farci sbattere fuori dal tombino tipo geyser non mi fa dimenticare che dopo l'eruzione si può ripiombare dentro ancora più profondamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Agosto 2018)

Io so di essere controcorrente e ovviamente mi farebbe felice poter acquistare Savic ma ho delle remore al riguardo. Savic ha dimostrato di poter essere un fattore solo l'ultimo anno e unicamente in una squadra dai meccanismi oliati come la Lazio in cui tutta la manovra di attacco biancoceleste aveva lui e i suoi inserimenti come fulcro. In EL non e' stato così dominante come in campionato mentre sono d'accordo con chi dice che nella serbia agli ultimi mondiali era stato impiegato in un contesto tatticamente sbagliato per lui. Nel Milan saprebbe essere all'altezza?Un giocatore del genere giustifica uno sforzo economico finanziario quasi senza precedenti?Perche' finora oltre i cento milioni si sono pagati delle certezze con curriculum piu' corposi di una grande annata nel campionato di serie A.
E per ultimo, non vi pare che si stia trascurando il problema maggiore, ossia quello dell'attaccante con caratteristiche tali da aiutare Higuain?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Scusate VOI NON SIETE VERI TIFOSI
> il bilancio è TUTTO; d'altronde proveníamo da ben 10 anni di VITTORIE in Italia e all'estero cosa c'è ne frega di competere per uno scudetto i di entrare in c.l.....eddai via un po di giudizio forza BILANCIO OPS volevo dire forza Milan....





malos ha scritto:


> Rispondo anch'io, assolutamente meglio un fuoriclasse che tre ottimi giocatori. In ogni caso 120 per Savic sinceramente sono un esagerazione.



Invece il vero amore per una cosa, si percepisce anche da queste cose: se tu avessi una famiglia, dove fatichi ad arrivare a fine mese, e tua moglie spende 300 euro al mese di borsette e scarpe, gli spiegheresti di guardare anche lontano, o di spendere e spandere tranquillamente come non ci fosse un domani?

Questo è il ragionamento che noi facciamo quando "diamo un occhio al bilancio" : perchè è una COSA REALE.

Non so, forse sarà colpa della passata gestione che ce l'ha inculcato: ma per Dio, negli ultimi dieci anni abbiamo fatto mercati di melma solo perchè avevamo bilanci devastati da acquisti/ingaggi maldestri.

Per carità, SMS sarebbe un acquisto da masturbarsi, dico solo che dobbiamo valutare bene prima di spendere 120 milioni per una buona stagione, nelle Lazio, dove in EL sono usciti contro scarsoni, ed in campionato sono arrivati quinti: tutti fenomeni, De Vrij, Immobile, SMS, ma sono arrivati comunque solo una posizione davanti a noi.

Dico solo calma, 120 milioni sono 120 milioni. Se abbiamo 120 milioni, ne prenderei 2 da 60 io di giocatori, e pure già mezzi affermati.

Poi se arrivasse, faccio lo stesso i caroselli!



Djerry ha scritto:


> Admin mi odierà, giuro che rispondo solo in questo topic alle osservazioni e poi altrove mi taccio



E' un forum, libera opinione, e purtroppo la contabilità, per quanto schifo mi/ci faccia, fa parte del calcio oggi.
E se ti puo' rasserenare, la fanno pure gobbi e sfinteristi, romanisti e napoletani.


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Comunque ci eravamo scordati che Torino e Genoa hanno riscattato Niang e Lapadula.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## davoreb (6 Agosto 2018)

Prendere Savic sarebbe un colpo assurdo, per me si inserisce perfettamente nel nostro 433.

Con lui a centrocampo ha molto più senso Calhanoglu sulla sinistra.


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Admin mi odierà, giuro che rispondo solo in questo topic alle osservazioni e poi altrove mi taccio
> 
> 1. il -75 era la logica proiezione (ottimistica) sulla base del prospetto di metà stagione uscito a febbraio scorso
> 
> 2. mettere i giocatori con l'ammortamento a bilancio subito non significa ovviamente che tutto il costo si concentra in un unico bilancio, cosa per altro illegale, bensì che anche i giocatori in prestito (Kessie e Kalinic) venivano registrati a livello contabile dalla prima stagione. Ma poi ovviamente quel costo si ripartisce con le regole dell'ammortamento sui vari anni di contratto (altrimenti, per assurdo, potremmo vendere Kalinic a 0 senza perdite)



1. Si era una proiezione ma sul bilancio di 1 anni o di 1 anni e mezzo? Altrimenti dove sono finite le perdite di quei 6 mesi di bilancio (tra l'altro già approvato e se non sbaglio pubblicato.)?

2. Su come abbia fatto non si sa. Sta di fatto che lo ha dichiarato più volte. Qualcuno dice che possa aver fatto come il Napoli che mette subito in ammortamento il 50% del cartellino


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Comunque ci eravamo scordati che Torino e Genoa hanno riscattato Niang e Lapadula.



Teoricamente servono a coprire quelli dello scorso anno di acquisti...


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Teoricamente servono a coprire quelli dello scorso anno di acquisti...



L'ho scritto solo perchè me ne ero totalmente scordato che gli avevamo ceduti in prestito con obbligo.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Prendere Savic sarebbe un colpo assurdo, per me si inserisce perfettamente nel nostro 433.
> 
> Con lui a centrocampo ha molto più senso Calhanoglu sulla sinistra.



Ci starebbe da Dio, e Jack diventerebbe il primo sostituto di Suso e Cahla.


----------



## Pivellino (6 Agosto 2018)

Savic per quanto suggestivo è un colpo solo nel senso che è quello in canna alla pistola per fare la roulette russa.
Meglio fare una crescita progressiva che rischiare veramente il collasso.
E da questo punto di vista tendo ad escludere che Elliot darà il benestare, a meno che ci siano cose che non sappiamo.


----------



## fra29 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo reduci dalla più clamorosa bolla finanziaria della storia dello sport professionistico, solo un mese fa avevamo un presidente farlocco che ci stava costando la più ridicola figuraccia con l'esclusione dalle coppe, siamo reduci da quattro anni di passivo aggregato di 340 milioni, ed andiamo a fare il terzo investimento maggiore della storia del calcio mondiale?
> 
> Io sono ospite ed accolgo l'imposizione di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], perché rispetto le regole e le gerarchie anche quando le ritengo sbagliate, quindi non parlerò più di questi argomenti.
> 
> Faccio solo notare prima di abbandonare le discussioni che se siamo in questo stato è proprio perché per 10 anni non abbiamo parlato di bilanci. E se continueremo a non farlo ora, saremo costretti a non parlare di calcio per altri dieci.





Djerry ha scritto:


> Hai voglia, veniamo da anni peggiori che sono proprio il motivo per cui, nel mio mondo, tanto più dobbiamo stare in guardia ora per godere appieno della nostra passione rossonera e dei nuovi acquisti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io sono spesso d'accordo con te ma una cosa è giusto dirla: a furia di Chiesa e Barella quanto ci mettiamo a rientrare dove conta?
Ci rendiamo conto che le altre sqaudre fatturano 3-4 volte? come riduci il gap a colpi di scommesse?
Savic mi pare perfetto perché
- giovane (ammortamento)
- basso ingaggio
- plusvalenza che cammina (cit)
Ma soprattutto fortissimo e mediaticamente un craque.. pensiamo solo a stadio e sponsor..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi il punto di vista di chi guarda il bilancio è piacevolissimo da leggere, e in più oggi è imprescindibile. È cambiato tutto.

Io comunque 120cucizze x sms le spenderei


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ci arriviamo passeggiando come la Lazio negli ultimi 3 anni?



la Lazio non è minimamente forte come questo Milan a mio avviso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io sono spesso d'accordo con te ma una cosa è giusto dirla: a furia di Chiesa e Barella quanto ci mettiamo a rientrare dove conta?
> Ci rendiamo conto che le altre sqaudre fatturano 3-4 volte? come riduci il gap a colpi di scommesse?
> Savic mi pare perfetto perché
> - giovane (ammortamento)
> ...



plusvalenza che cammina fino ad un certo punto, se lo paghi 120 e dovesse floppare altro che plusvalenza, te lo leghi al collo fino a fine contratto


----------



## Rambo cica (6 Agosto 2018)

Al termine della discussione penso potrò agevolmente superare un esame i economia e finanza


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io sono spesso d'accordo con te ma una cosa è giusto dirla: a furia di Chiesa e Barella quanto ci mettiamo a rientrare dove conta?
> Ci rendiamo conto che le altre sqaudre fatturano 3-4 volte? come riduci il gap a colpi di scommesse?
> Savic mi pare perfetto perché
> - giovane (ammortamento)
> ...



Plusvalenza no, anche perché se vogliamo tornare grandi dobbiamo iniziare a comprare giocatori per poi tenerli, mediaticamente nulla di che, interesserebbe solo a noi milanisti, per ora sms nn è nessuno... non è certo Ronaldo ma... ha un basso ingaggio ed è giovane, preso a 40 oggi con obbligo... in pratica spalmiamo 120 milioni in 2 o più anni, già solo andando in champions copriremmo completamente i costi, anche uscendo ai gironi.


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io sono spesso d'accordo con te ma una cosa è giusto dirla: a furia di Chiesa e Barella quanto ci mettiamo a rientrare dove conta?
> Ci rendiamo conto che le altre sqaudre fatturano 3-4 volte? come riduci il gap a colpi di scommesse?
> Savic mi pare perfetto perché
> - giovane (ammortamento)
> ...



Con Chiesa e Barella, sinceramente io metterei la mano sul fuoco sui primi 4 posti molto ma molto più che col solo Milinkovic-Savic.

Il serbo ovviamente è fortissimo, ma non si sta un po' esagerando in relazione a quel costo folle? Che sponsor porta un profilo del genere? E davvero c'è la fila per andare allo stadio per lui, con tifosi rossoneri che tornano a tifare dopo il suo arrivo?

Ha 7 partite in Nazionale, di cui ufficiali solo le 3 al Mondiale in cui ha francamente deluso e non poco. Deve ancora debuttare in Champions, certo si è esaltato nel sistema di Inzaghi ma occhio che non sarebbe il primo giocatore che rende benissimo in quella Lazio e fatica altrove, un po' come per i giocatori di Gasperini a Bergamo.
E non vorrei citare Biglia.

Certo, l'età e l'ingaggio bene, ma 120 milioni da ammortizzare negli anni è una roba incredibile, che anche squadre che fatturano 400-500 milioni fanno fatica a permettersi. E pure farci plusvalenza non sarà affatto facile, anzi non è certo da quelle cifre che si ottengono.
Noi ci prenderemo a bilancio un giocatore che da solo vale quanto 3/5 del nostro fatturato e prenderemo un giocatore pagato meno solo di Neymar e Mbappe, più di Coutinho, Dembelè, Ronaldo, Pogba, Bale, che già mi sembravano cifre pazze.

Ho fatto fatica a credere a Higuain, ma c'era questo discorso parallelo Bonucci-Caldara che non poteva essere trascurato nel giudizio generale. Ora mi arrendo però


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Al termine della discussione penso potrò agevolmente superare un esame i economia e finanza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa e Barella, sinceramente io metterei la mano sul fuoco sui primi 4 posti molto ma molto più che col solo Milinkovic-Savic.
> 
> Il serbo ovviamente è fortissimo, ma non si sta un po' esagerando in relazione a quel costo folle? Che sponsor porta un profilo del genere? E davvero c'è la fila per andare allo stadio per lui, con tifosi rossoneri che tornano a tifare dopo il suo arrivo?
> 
> ...



E pensa che i prezzi saliranno sempre più a quanto pare..


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa e Barella, sinceramente io metterei la mano sul fuoco sui primi 4 posti molto ma molto più che col solo Milinkovic-Savic.
> 
> Il serbo ovviamente è fortissimo, ma non si sta un po' esagerando in relazione a quel costo folle? Che sponsor porta un profilo del genere? E davvero c'è la fila per andare allo stadio per lui, con tifosi rossoneri che tornano a tifare dopo il suo arrivo?
> 
> ...



Domanda: ma l'hai mai visto giocare Milinkovic? Perchè da quello che scrivi sembra che non l'hai mai visto. Questo ragazzo non ha proprio la possibilità di floppare, ha uno strapotere tecnico e fisico impressionante che spacca le partite e domina a centrocampo. Quello che dici tu è anche vero, non ha mai giocato in Champions e in nazionale non ha fatto benissimo, però permettimi di dire 2 cose: 1) gioca con la nazionale serba, quindi non può vincere le partite da solo, e la nazionale serba è abbastanza scarsa;2) non ha mai giocato in Champions perchè non ne ha mai avuto la possibilità, ma sono sicuro che appena lo farà sarà devastante anche li. Per me sarebbe un colpaccio assurdo, forse sono di parte perchè mi piace da morire il giocatore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma l'hai mai visto giocare Milinkovic? Perchè da quello che scrivi sembra che non l'hai mai visto. Questo ragazzo non ha proprio la possibilità di floppare, ha uno strapotere tecnico e fisico impressionante che spacca le partite e domina a centrocampo. Quello che dici tu è anche vero, non ha mai giocato in Champions e in nazionale non ha fatto benissimo, però permettimi di dire 2 cose: 1) gioca con la nazionale serba, quindi non può vincere le partite da solo, e la nazionale serba è abbastanza scarsa;2) non ha mai giocato in Champions perchè non ne ha mai avuto la possibilità, ma sono sicuro che appena lo farà sarà devastante anche li. Per me sarebbe un colpaccio assurdo, forse sono di parte perchè mi piace da morire il giocatore.



il tuo post dà ragione a quello che dice djerry e cioè che non sappiamo se savic al di fuori del contesto iper organizzato della lazio sia cosi devastante e il mondiale deludente non è un buon segno, inoltre va detto che savic alla lazio non gioca mezz'ala ma gioca come trequartista atipico


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma l'hai mai visto giocare Milinkovic? Perchè da quello che scrivi sembra che non l'hai mai visto. Questo ragazzo non ha proprio la possibilità di floppare, ha uno strapotere tecnico e fisico impressionante che spacca le partite e domina a centrocampo. Quello che dici tu è anche vero, non ha mai giocato in Champions e in nazionale non ha fatto benissimo, però permettimi di dire 2 cose: 1) gioca con la nazionale serba, quindi non può vincere le partite da solo, e la nazionale serba è abbastanza scarsa;2) non ha mai giocato in Champions perchè non ne ha mai avuto la possibilità, ma sono sicuro che appena lo farà sarà devastante anche li. Per me sarebbe un colpaccio assurdo, forse sono di parte perchè mi piace da morire il giocatore.



Ci mancherebbe, per me è fortissimo, moderno, completo. Ma 120 milioni? E' una garanzia fino a quel punto?

Parlo solo in relazione a quella cifra, terza al mondo di sempre; ad un discorso mediatico e di sponsorizzazione che non vedo; al fatto che un investimento del genere si ripaghi da solo.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa e Barella, sinceramente io metterei la mano sul fuoco sui primi 4 posti molto ma molto più che col solo Milinkovic-Savic.
> 
> Il serbo ovviamente è fortissimo, ma non si sta un po' esagerando in relazione a quel costo folle? Che sponsor porta un profilo del genere? E davvero c'è la fila per andare allo stadio per lui, con tifosi rossoneri che tornano a tifare dopo il suo arrivo?
> 
> ...



coutinho però è costato 150 mln.
Pogba 110 ma siamo lì.
Dembelé 150. 

detto questo, siccome questa dirigenza non è incompetente come quella precedente, sono convinto che non faranno un'operazione simile, a meno che non abbiano qualche asso nella manica, tipo accordi in divenire con sponsor nuovi, e qualche uscita di un big.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Vorrei vedere se Savic giocasse nella nazionale francese..


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Lo sapete che SMS ha vinto europeo u19 e mondiale u20 con la Serbia vero? Si è caricato anche li tutti sulle spalle. Certo il livello non è comparabile alla nazionale maggiore ma comunque c'erano squadra molto forti come il Brasile , Germani o Portogallo e talenti importanti come Lozano ,G. Jesus , Brandt etc...


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe, per me è fortissimo, moderno, completo. Ma 120 milioni? E' una garanzia fino a quel punto?
> 
> Parlo solo in relazione a quella cifra, terza al mondo di sempre; ad un discorso mediatico e di sponsorizzazione che non vedo; al fatto che un investimento del genere si ripaghi da solo.



Ma perchè parlare solo di cifre? A me sinceramente non interessa nulla e vedo solo il lato tecnico del giocatore: è mostruoso. Punto. Spendessero anche 200 milioni, ma io ho una voglia matta di vederlo con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè parlare solo di cifre? A me sinceramente non interessa nulla e vedo solo il lato tecnico del giocatore: è mostruoso. Punto. Spendessero anche 200 milioni, ma io ho una voglia matta di vederlo con la nostra maglia.



Beh considerando che un paio di mesi si sprecavano tuoi posti in cui ti "dimettevi" da tifoso rossonero siamo proprio in un altro mondo.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa e Barella, sinceramente io metterei la mano sul fuoco sui primi 4 posti molto ma molto più che col solo Milinkovic-Savic.
> 
> Il serbo ovviamente è fortissimo, ma non si sta un po' esagerando in relazione a quel costo folle? Che sponsor porta un profilo del genere? E davvero c'è la fila per andare allo stadio per lui, con tifosi rossoneri che tornano a tifare dopo il suo arrivo?
> 
> ...



Concordo


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh considerando che un paio di mesi si sprecavano tuoi posti in cui ti "dimettevi" da tifoso rossonero siamo proprio in un altro mondo.



Ma infatti guarda che l'avrei fatto sicuramente se le cose sarebbero continuate cosi, poi è cambiato il mondo.


----------



## Mirk (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Da un bilancio di meno 75 dovevamo rientrare di almeno 50 milioni, ed invece per il momento abbiamo appesantito di 15 la situazione già liberandoci del costo più alto, Bonucci.
> Il tutto mentre gli sponsor sono scappati, i diritti tv sono cristallizzati e sono persino scomparsi i 6 milioni di incassi dei tutto esaurito di Europa League, così come nei prossimi 12 mesi in alcun modo possono essere previsti ricavi di tale portata a compensare quel buco.
> 
> Milinkovic appesantisce di ulteriori 30-35 milioni quel bilancio: ma di che stiamo parlando?
> ...



Ci sono 5 milioni per la rivendita di Verdi + 1,5 la rata di quest’anno di Gomez, con Reina già copri l’esborso di Higuain poi arriveranno le altre vendite che andranno a coprire la rata di quest’anno di Milinkovic Savic


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Ci sono 5 milioni per la rivendita di Verdi + 1,5 la rata di quest’anno di Gomez, con Reina già copri l’esborso di Higuain poi arriveranno le altre vendite



E anche 3 x il riscatto di saponara dalla Fiorentina all'empoli


----------



## Mirk (6 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna vedere su cose:
> 
> 1. il meno 75 di perdite a cosa si riferisce. Perché da quando è tornato Fassone il bilancio è passato da Gennaio/Dicembre a Luglio/Giugno. Quindi ha chiuso un mini bilancio Gennaio/Giugno 2017 e poi quello della stagione attuale. Il - 75 si riferisce solo a quello della stagione attuale o comprende anche il mini bilancio? Nel secondo caso le perdite sarebbero di 75 milioni su un anno e mezzo.
> 2. Fassone ha più volte dichiarato di aver messo in ammortamento in questo bilancio praticamente l'intero valore dei cartellini dei giocatori acquistati nella sessione scorsa di mercato. Se ciò corrisponde al vero (qualche dubbio ce l'ho...) il bilancio di questa stagione sarà già migliore (e non di poco) di suo...



Magari è stato messo apposta tutto nel primo anno per lasciar via libera a Elliot


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 6 agosto 2018, Leonardo sta provando a portare Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Il serbo interessa anche alla Juventus ed all'inter. Le tre grandi ci stanno provando con la medesima strategia: prestito molto oneroso con riscatto la prossima estate.
> 
> Il Milan è anche su Rabiot, Kovacic e Pellegrini (se ne parla nei rispettivi topic).
> 
> ...


Ma possibile che ogni volta che un giornale scrive milinkovic savic,qui arriviamo a 30 pagine di nulla?Io per ora sto con i piedi per terra.


----------

